# Remember Little Ringo ~ hahaha



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm waiting for the pics, but thought you would
get a kick out of this latest update.

Also, for those who don't know, Ringo's name was
changed to O'Malley. Here's a related thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...81&hl=Ringo

Here's the letter from his Mommy:

You would not recognize the O'Malley. He's no longer a pack dog. He has become a person. Every chance he gets he tries to dominate Skitter. The little thing! He's less than half the size of Skitter, and tries to hop on top of him!!! Have been really busy lately and have no good new pictures. But I will take some and send. We also call him O'Mallito. A Spanish diminutive. AM


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww sweet little Ringo. Of course he's become a person. :HistericalSmiley: He is in so many of our hearts for ever. :wub: I'm so glad that he is doing so well and is so happy. He's such a little trooper. :wub: Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

O Mallito! Another great update, Deb. Thank you so much!! :chili: :chili: 
I remember that picture of you holding Ringo and Skitter on the day he was adopted. What a great day that was. I'm so glad he's happy!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'm waiting for the pics, but thought you would
> get a kick out of this latest update.
> 
> Also, for those who don't know, Ringo's name was
> ...



Okay, I went and read all 13 pages of that thread. What a GREAT group of people. But.... the thread ended before the prize winners were announced! Who got the Coach, Billy & the husbands?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awwww sweet little Ringo. Of course he's become a person. :HistericalSmiley: He is in so many of our hearts for ever. :wub: I'm so glad that he is doing so well and is so happy. He's such a little trooper. :wub: Can't wait to see the pics.[/B]


Oh Robin, I can't wait to see pics, either. I, too, had to laugh at the "person" part :smrofl: 



> O Mallito! Another great update, Deb. Thank you so much!! :chili: :chili:
> I remember that picture of you holding Ringo and Skitter on the day he was adopted. What a great day that was. I'm so glad he's happy!![/B]


I also had to laugh at "O Mallito". This is so funny. 
His Dad is Irish, mom is Asian, and he came from a 
"Padilla" household. Yep, Casa Del Ca Ca :HistericalSmiley: 

I look at that "pic" quite often, Linda. It warms my heart.

With Ringo, I had a very hard time letting go.

Keeping in touch with the parents, not only keeps things in line,
it keeps MY sanity. 

So yep, as Joe said, "Rock on Ringo" :rockon:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm confused again......don't all malts end up as humans??? :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is such great news, Deb!!! Yea!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562686
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the winners' "thread". We are, however, still looking to supply
homes for LBB and the Husbands :HistericalSmiley: 

Here ya go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...78&hl=Ringo


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562705
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You all are going to have to change the gifts if you want me to participate....  


What the heck is a kate spade purse??? :smpullhair:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562720
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the winners' "thread". We are, however, still looking to supply
homes for LBB and the Husbands :HistericalSmiley: 

Here ya go: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...78&hl=Ringo
[/B][/QUOTE]


You all are going to have to change the gifts if you want me to participate....  


What the heck is a kate spade purse??? :smpullhair: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hey, hey, hey, Sausage Man. :HistericalSmiley: 



A "Kate Spade" bag, is an awesome bag! Only for women, and Henry :smrofl:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: I remember the cause, the thread and little Ringo, who could forget :biggrin: 
Thanks for updating on him, can't wait to see pictures :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am so glad little Ringo is doing great, he grabbed the hearts of so many, keep rockin' it Ringo :rockon:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You all are going to have to change the gifts if you want me to participate....
> 
> What the heck is a kate spade purse??? :smpullhair:[/B]


Ha ha!! Kate Spade is a designer of handbags and other fashion and home accessories: katespade.com


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Deb, I missed this thread last month. I am so glad to know that Ringo is doing well. I still have his picture on my fridge (after all this time!!). He really touched my heart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, I missed this thread last month. I am so glad to know that Ringo is doing well. I still have his picture on my fridge (after all this time!!). He really touched my heart.[/B]



I do remember how taken you were with little Ringo.
The support, and concern, from you was beyond words.

I also remember, how very much, you have meant to me, through the years.

Ringo's pic is on my fridge, too!! I took your lead, and it's still there! :wub: 

Wow, doesn't time fly? Ringo O'Malley is now taking over the household. 

That's our boy, huh? B)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

He sure is Deb, I still tell my open heart patients about the "open heart pup"!!

Be sure to post pics when you have some.


----------

